# Feeding house from meter sockets on garage



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

We are going underground from the pole to a garage that will have a potentional apartment above into a two gang meter socket. The idea is to then go back underground to the house. By 225, I need the disconnect at the meter socket on the garage, correct? I would come up into a LB through the side of the house and back down into the panel. Panel has a main breaker, though it will be wired as a subpanel. The meter socket will get two rods driven, the main house will use the UFER and the metal water pipe. Sound right?


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

*yesm*

Yes, IDK about NH but in MA, you need a disconnect at the meter in that case. Then the Main in the house, wired as a subpanel. I think thats a MA amendment though. Because its a separate structure. I just did a duplex with a pedestal meter, about 50 ft. from the dwelling, upon the underground being inspected i was told we only needed to run 3 wire to each panel in the house? I didnt agree with it, But i wasnt running the job. We had mains at the pedestal, so everything downstream is really a subpanel. Really should have been 4 wire feeds into the dwelling. I asked a few of my buddies about this and they all agreed. Should of been 4 wire.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

kawaikfx400 said:


> Yes, IDK about NH but in MA, you need a disconnect at the meter in that case. Then the Main in the house, wired as a subpanel. I think thats a MA amendment though. Because its a separate structure. I just did a duplex with a pedestal meter, about 50 ft. from the dwelling, upon the underground being inspected i was told we only needed to run 3 wire to each panel in the house? I didnt agree with it, But i wasnt running the job. We had mains at the pedestal, so everything downstream is really a subpanel. Really should have been 4 wire feeds into the dwelling. I asked a few of my buddies about this and they all agreed. Should of been 4 wire.



It was legal to run 3 conductors. if it was just a disconnect at the meter and the panel on the structure carries all the load.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

Its such a touchy subject with guys around here, some say yes some say no. I feel its a subpanel, its not your main disconnect. 4wire. But until im running the job, I'm just there to work. On the otherhand, Just mailed out my license paperwork today! Kind of excited about that.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

kawaikfx400 said:


> Its such a touchy subject with guys around here, some say yes some say no. I feel its a subpanel, its not your main disconnect. 4wire. But until im running the job, I'm just there to work. On the otherhand, Just mailed out my license paperwork today! Kind of excited about that.



The NEC allows this if there are no branch circuits at the main disconnect. I don't have the article handy but it is a legal install.


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

Would not the "out of line of sight/50 foot " rule apply here, calling for a disconnect feeding the house?

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dhfisher said:


> Would not the "out of line of sight/50 foot " rule apply here, calling for a disconnect feeding the house?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum



......................


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> ......................


I saw that........:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I saw that........:whistling2::laughing:



I thought it was a different thread. :whistling2:


----------

